# TH 400 third gear shift point



## Paul H (Jun 11, 2021)

My trans shifts into 3rd later than I would like. I cruise around town at 40mph with a light foot and I’m still in second gear. Somewhere just over 45mph it finally drops into third. Given the speed limits on the roads around town I would rather be in third.

Can this be adjusted somehow? 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you pull the vacuum hose off of the modulator on the side of the trans, there is a small slot screw inside the vacuum nipple. You can turn it to change the rpm of the shift points for sooner or later shifts. I forget which way to turn it to make it shift earlier....you'll have to do trial and error. Try a half turn at a time. Very easy to do.


----------



## Paul H (Jun 11, 2021)

Awesome!. This sounds incredibly easy. I’ll give it a try. 

Thank you.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I think it’s clockwise to increase shift point rpm, so you would turn counter clockwise to decrease rpm shift point


----------

